# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Anavar - Is this legit?

## bpouls21

I just got 100 50mg Anavar tabs and want to make sure they are legit. 

Attached are pictures. 

Thanks

----------


## Necrosaro

Edit lab name!

----------


## bpouls21

Sorry about that - just edited it. Do you know if they are legit?

----------


## Necrosaro

Kinda look iffy to me but they could be real.

----------


## bpouls21

Does anyone else have an opinion?

----------


## boardhead

good to go. i know where they came from.

----------


## AndriodLee

need to cover that pic up man

----------


## The One

looking at the hologram they're good to go. The scammer that was selling bunk counterfeit out of Europe of that lab never had the authentic holograms on his bags or the ox on the pills.


they're sweet and 50 mg's

never heard any bad comments about that lab yet.

----------


## rookie builder

have you started taking these yet?

----------


## bpouls21

not yet. a few weeks..

----------


## Ameer88

*Edited*

----------


## Stoneguy

good to go...I have same ones and have friends taking same ones

----------


## ozzY PLO

I saw these in orange

----------


## Calcium

never seen them before

----------


## smalltime7

I have that in an orange I was told the orange was anadrol ? anyone?

----------


## baynethebluepit

gtg 50mg var, got the same stuff

----------


## CraigWatts

Looks good!

----------


## nevergiveup

Question, will they all look like this with the OX on the label and should we be looking for the hologram also. I am thinking of buying from a friends source and I have never seen them.

----------


## Stillstriven4sixfeet

My 50mg are coated brite orange white on inside square with BD one side 50 on other

----------


## jester4710

> My 50mg are coated brite orange white on inside square with BD one side 50 on other


i have the same stuff. i think. just started yesterday. 

going week 1 @ 25mg half morning and half night
remaining six weeks @ 50mg half morning and half night

not sure if this is legit considering the fact that BD has been closed for a while. I'm hoping there is validity to the UGs reusing the name while producing legit stuff. My biggest fear is that this isn't even anavar . I didn't know if it even come in 50mg version.

----------


## SUPERMAN5039

I get my pharm grade var in either caps or liquid.

----------


## DeadlyD

> I get my pharm grade var in either caps or liquid.


I have only seen Var in 10mg caps.

----------


## aronjrsmil

> I have only seen Var in 10mg caps.


That's what I see most commonly aswell....although I have a source that I trust that has 50 mg anavar he offers....I haven't used any of his yet.

----------

